# Twiggy is giving a DIY



## stxve (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello,

Twiggy is giving out a DIY for a Shell Rug.


Please post below if you would like to come over .

I would appreciate any donations if possible BUT it is not required, thank you for your time!


----------



## MayorJessiLissy (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi! Would love to come over!


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi! I would really like to stop by!


----------



## GereGere (Apr 10, 2020)

hii id like to stop by!


----------



## stxve (Apr 10, 2020)

Dm’d you all to come


----------



## Tourmaunte (Apr 10, 2020)

I would love to visit


----------



## shirocha (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello, can I come over?


----------



## Maris82084 (Apr 10, 2020)

I would love to come. Thank you


----------



## Quack (Apr 10, 2020)

Oh I’d love one of those too!


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 10, 2020)

I would love to come over!


----------



## stxve (Apr 10, 2020)

Tourmaunte said:


> I would love to visit ❤



Sure! 


shirocha said:


> Hello, can I come over?



Sure! 



Maris82084 said:


> I would love to come. Thank you



Sure! 


After the people above leave ill dm codes


----------



## mermaidshelf (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello, may I come? Thank you!


----------



## stxve (Apr 10, 2020)

mermaidshelf said:


> Hello, may I come? Thank you!


Sure!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 10, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## Cutesy (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi can I please visit?


----------



## stxve (Apr 10, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> May I visit?


yea of course, as soon as some people leave ill send more codes out

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



lissiecat said:


> Hi can I please visit?


yes sure same as above


----------



## haillzzz (Apr 10, 2020)

Are you still taking visitors?


----------



## TastyBells (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd love to come! Thanks!


----------



## amyahh (Apr 10, 2020)

hi are you still taking visitors ?


----------



## stxve (Apr 10, 2020)

haillzzz said:


> Are you still taking visitors?





amyahh said:


> hi are you still taking visitors ?





TastyBells said:


> I'd love to come! Thanks!




You can all come  as soon as some people leave


----------



## angiepie (Apr 11, 2020)

I’d love to come by


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 11, 2020)

Hey I’d like to come if it’s still available


----------



## amyahh (Apr 11, 2020)

stxve said:


> You can all come  as soon as some people leave


thankk youu


----------



## aspartameAcatalepsy (Apr 11, 2020)

may i visit?


----------



## stxve (Apr 11, 2020)

angiepie said:


> I’d love to come by





Xcourt560x said:


> Hey I’d like to come if it’s still available





aspartameAcatalepsy said:


> may i visit?




Yes you can all come, I have a few ahead though!


----------



## drchoo (Apr 11, 2020)

Second time today! Would like to drop by again


----------



## Paradise (Apr 11, 2020)

I'd love to come learn this!


----------



## Escapesun (Apr 11, 2020)

Id love to come too


----------



## stxve (Apr 11, 2020)

drchoo said:


> Second time today! Would like to drop by again





Paradise said:


> I'd love to come learn this!




Sure! You both are next 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020



Escapesun said:


> Id love to come too


You as well are next!


----------

